

End-user programming with ConceptJS - lambdazen
http://conceptjs.com

======
lambdazen
> What's your demographic?

Javascript developers for now.

> What does "Web 3.0 ready" even mean

If you develop a page in ConceptJS, another user/developer can
programmatically access the data elements in that page. In other words, all
pages are human and machine readable.

In traditional web-application frameworks, the HTML is the only thing that the
user sees. To access the data that goes into that page, the user needs to
either use an alternate API or resort to data scraping. With ConceptJS, the
user can directly access the data elements that go into creating the page by
looking at the structure of the concepts.

> How do you define "User programmable"? Who's the user here, and what can
> they program?

Think of visiting your Facebook wall and changing the code that runs behind it
directly through the browser. This is what Wikipedia lets you do for its Wiki
pages. ConceptJS lets users do the same, but for a web application. The same
scenario without ConceptJS, would require the user to download the Facebook
source code, understand how it works, find out which file/module delivers the
Facebook wall, and make the change there.

------
ubertaco
What's your demographic? Power users who understand terms like "PaaS" and
"repository", who know Javascript, and who are not daunted by "____JS"? Actual
end-users who want a WYSIWYG-style builder (a la Squarespace) and don't
actually know HTML+CSS+Javascript (or else they could do things themselves)?

What does "Web 3.0 ready" [sic] even mean? I've not heard anyone use the term
"Web 3.0" at all, let alone in any meaningful way.

How do you define "User programmable" [sic]? Who's the user here, and what can
they program?

------
lambdazen
Check out our announcement blog post at
[http://lambdazen.blogspot.com/2014/11/conceptjs-is-
out.html](http://lambdazen.blogspot.com/2014/11/conceptjs-is-out.html)

